# Summer train schedules



## JackieD (Oct 6, 2013)

Hello,
I am trying to plan out our summer trip Paris-London-Rome-Paris and our European transportation.  There are 5 of us so it has to make $$ sense whether it's flying, train or car rental.  Any idea when various train schedules are posted? Right now they are only out to January 2014.

Thanks!


----------



## SMHarman (Oct 6, 2013)

JackieD said:


> Hello,
> I am trying to plan out our summer trip Paris-London-Rome-Paris and our European transportation.  There are 5 of us so it has to make $$ sense whether it's flying, train or car rental.  Any idea when various train schedules are posted? Right now they are only out to January 2014.
> 
> Thanks!



They don't change much. It's complicated to schedule those cross border trains 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## elaine (Oct 6, 2013)

We just did Rome (cruise)-Paris-London this summer. Eurostar is usually available about 4 months out. 1 every hour or so. Lowest price is usually when they 1st come out. 6 of us did one way in Aug. for $400. From Paris-Rome or reverse, I highly suggest Easyjet--just make sure to pay for luggage online in advance. 6 of us flew nonstop in late July for $400, plus $100 for luggage. Cheaper than train and much quicker. Fare are out 10 months in advance, but no need to purchase prior to about 3 months out--fare, even for summer travel, only went up $20pp or so.  Car rental is very difficult and $$ for border crossings, although Paris rental cars can usually go thru the chunnel--but really not worth the hassle and expense, IMHO, esp. if you are staying in central London, as parking is $$$. I would also advise Paris-London (train), London-Rome (fly), Rome-PAris (fly) and cut out the London-Paris leg. That cuts out the London-Paris fare and also a travel day.IF you don't have tickets yet, consider an open jaw and fly back from Rome, to cut out another travel day and another fare.
other tips--easy to train from Rome airport to Rome, but with 5 persons, you can also get a private limo transfer for 100 euros or so--worth it if you have bags. Try to keep luggage to backpack and carry-on per person, or very manageable bags slightly bigger than carry-ons. Our next trip, I will be firm on 1 backpack and 1 carryon (note--for Easyjet, the carryon wil have to be checked)--so much easier on the trains and public transportation. have a great trip. Elaine


----------



## x3 skier (Oct 7, 2013)

Sorry Duplicate post

Cheers


----------



## x3 skier (Oct 7, 2013)

For travel, I suggest you fly into London, Eurostar to Paris, fly to Rome and then fly home from Rome. If you want to consider it, an overnight train from Paris to Rome can be a nice diversion and save a night in a hotel.

Unless you want to visit Paris twice, you save a lot of travel and an Open Jaw ticket (USA-London, Rome-USA) is no more expensive that RT to/from the same airport like Paris. Its a good idea not to leave for the USA from London to avoid the taxes.

For all things train, use The man in Seat 61 www.seat61.com  Best site for all Euro train travel IMHO.

Cheers


----------



## JackieD (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks for replies. I'm sorry I mislead.   I have already booked RT to/from Paris - 16 days incl travel.  At the time of booking it saved us $2200  (looked at many different variations in/out of Italy to Denver).  We also had to work around my husband's work schedule.  Maybe I wasn't looking at the right places for airfare.  Our RT tickets were $991 each.   I realize all this travel is a hassle.   I was trying to nail down Eurostar & trains out of Rome --the reason for this post.

Originally, we were only going to go to Paris & Rome (a day trip to Tuscany) and that's all but hubby insists on going to London for 2 days.  He and I have been there but not the kids (who'll be 21, 18, 14 at the time).  We've traveled quite a bit in the US and international with them and they're used to moving around and the inconveniences of it. 

I've looked at Easyjet & British Air but they both go out of Gatwick (I think I'd rather use Heathrow because it's closer to London -- took train to Gatwick in 2011 and it took 1 hr - $96US is the current rate for 5 of us).  

So, here's what I've found-- I can get Paris-London $310ish Eurostar (want to do chunnel train for kids)
London- Rome - $120/pp (incl bags & assigned seats)  Alitalia
Rome - Paris - $120/pp   ("  ") = $1200
Plan to arrive back in Paris at night and stay at the airport until our early morning flight to home the next morning.  

Thank you very much for the ideas and information--I REALLY appreciate you taking the time.   

Jackie


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 13, 2013)

It depends on where you are going in London, but I much prefer travelling into London from Gatwick rather than Heathrow.  You can save money on tickets by travelling on Southern rather than Gatwick Express, and it does not take but a few minutes longer.

If you are flying on an LCC from Paris, be aware that the Beauvais airport that some LCC's use is a long way from Paris and with poor connections.  Other LCC's use Orly which is much more convenient and with better connections.


----------

